# Need help identifying a musical piece



## indeo (Jul 22, 2012)

Used in a Philips TV commercial in 1979: 



Hoping someone can identify this for me. Thanking you in advance


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

indeo said:


> Used in a Philips TV commercial in 1979:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can identify this for me. Thanking you in advance


This is the most touching music written by Aram Khachaturian. It is the Adagio of Spartacus & Phrygia from his ballet SPARTACUS. It is simply magnificent. It was also used by Tinto Brass in his 1979 masterpiece Caligula in the opening scene titles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

... and by the BBC for the 70s series about a (Victorian?) shipping line - _The Onedin Line_


----------

